# da intendersi



## Elfe des villes

Buongiorno a tutti,

Devo tradurre un contratto di lavoro di un insegnante in Italia. Ho difficoltà a trovare la formulazione appropriata per questa frase :

"_Il profilo professionale è quello di docente in scuola secondaria di II grado *da intendersi *come tale il personale che nel rispetto della libertà di insegnamento sia addetto allo svolgimento dei compiti connessi ai processi evolutivi di istruzione_."

Ecco la mia proposta di traduzione, ma non ne sono molto soddisfatta.

"_Le profil professionnel est celui d'un enseignant de l'enseignement secondaire du 2e degré, ce qui implique que celui-ci, dans le respect de la liberté d'enseignement, est responsable de l'exécution des tâches liées aux processus évolutifs de l'éducation._"

Cosa ne pensi ?

Grazie per il vostro aiuto


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour, Elfe des villes,
il me semble que "ce qui implique" est de la surtraduction, peut-être qu'il suffirait de de dire "c'est à dire" (ou plus littéralement "à savoir".)
Qu'en penses-tu ?
J'espère que tu auras d'autres réponses plus qualifiées que la mienne !
Bonne journée


----------



## Paulfromitaly

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> il me semble que "ce qui implique" est de la surtraduction


Si, significa "il che implica"


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Grazie, Paulfromitaly.


----------



## Elfe des villes

Grazie mille a tutti e due per l'aiuto !


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Piacere !


----------

